# Summer '09 Hair Trends



## HairEgo (May 18, 2009)

You can always tell whats going to be "in" as far as hairstyles go for the next season by looking at the styles that walked the runway, and the trends the latest celebs are sporting.

Here's a few to watch for:

*Fringe Bangs*

Out are the blunt, full and heavy bangs that were hot last season, and in with the whispy, feathered bangs. This style of bangs looks especially great when its not cut above the eye, rather at or below the eye.







*Statement Accessories*

Be on the lookout for thick headbands, feathers, barrette's and combs. You can accessorize almost any style, this trend will likely continue into fall.
















*Beachy Waves*

You can't watch a red carpet event without seeing atleast 5 celebs rockin the beachy waves in their hair. The good thing about this trend, a little frizz here and there actually makes the hair look better!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 18, 2009)

Beachy waves have always been in...

I know headbands/accesories are really big this year and I wish i could get bangs but i cant.


----------



## Bec688 (May 18, 2009)

I used to be queen of 'beachy waves' back in highschool! hehe I actually really liked my hair like that..might get out my sea salt spray tonight and have a play around!

I really love Kims hair in that pic...gah I want it, but I look incredibly ridiculous with full fringes


----------



## pinksugar (May 18, 2009)

I suck at hair styling, but my first thought was...

sooo, pretty much the same styles that we've had for the last few years (that I still haven't mastered) then?



LOL


----------



## McRubel (May 18, 2009)

I saw a peacock feather headband at Wet Seal the other day and I was like "yuck." But seeing it in that pic it looks super cute!


----------



## Adrienne (May 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I suck at hair styling, but my first thought was...
sooo, pretty much the same styles that we've had for the last few years (that I still haven't mastered) then?



LOL

Same here. I think I'd look okay with a fringe but idk, that's how I had back in elementary. I think my face is too chubby for a fringe right now lol.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2009)

Yea for bangs!!! and accessories!!


----------



## HairEgo (May 18, 2009)

I'm really into the whole feather accessory thing; I picked up a few this weekend. Is it just me or is the feather in the hair kinda really cool?





















I got a few handbands with feathers and a few clips similar to the last pic above. I'm gonna rock em out this week and see what kind of reaction I get.


----------



## Adrienne (May 18, 2009)

Feathers are cute. It's all about finding the right ones.


----------



## esha (May 18, 2009)

Yes! I can let my hair be, as I already naturally have "beachy waves"


----------



## Dragonfly (May 19, 2009)

I love bangs as well - all the styles are very flattering


----------



## Ozee (May 19, 2009)

love the feathers, but don't like that flower, prehaps its just how its being worn there though.

GINA you must do HOTD with the feathers, if you don't i come smacka you.



(with love)


----------



## pinksugar (May 19, 2009)

agreed, I want to see a feathery HOTD!


----------



## Bec688 (May 19, 2009)

I third it...HOTD, HOTD, HOTD!





I have a stupid shaped head, I look silly if I wear headbands.


----------



## HairEgo (May 19, 2009)

your wish shall be my command...it'll have to be later in the week as I have big meetings the next few days!


----------



## Ozee (May 19, 2009)

you've been told now by the 3 aussie angels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you don't do it there will be some serious cyber buttkicking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(with love of course)


----------



## Bec688 (May 19, 2009)

always with love B2


----------



## Maysie (May 19, 2009)

I really like the feathers too! If you'd like to make your own, they're really easy to make! Just visit your craft store, and they have all kinds of nice, fancy feathers for really cheap. Then just bust out the hot glue and a cheapie headband and you're set


----------



## NCmakeup (May 20, 2009)

that is totally what i am going to do for an upcoming photoshoot. I saw some really nice feathers in Michael's and want to match the shadows to the colors.....need to build up my portfolio again. As for flowers....I like them but not on me. Bangs are awesome.....sexy, especially with dark eyeliner to rock it out otherwise you can look like a little girl....unless you're a waif and than you can possibly look like a 70's icon or something.....

i say wear what you want but do it with confidence!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 20, 2009)

I love all the headbands with the feathers! I'm definitely going to make myself some!


----------

